# Hot "cold brewed"



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I fancy a cold brew jug ..... Just because my life doesn't contain enough coffee crap yet ... But it's cold outside and I really don't fancy an iced coffee, anyone tried microwaving it ? Does it work hot, or is there something about the extraction that makes it only palatable below 5deg ?

thsnks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

h1udd said:


> I fancy a cold brew jug ..... Just because my life doesn't contain enough coffee crap yet ... But it's cold outside and I really don't fancy an iced coffee, anyone tried microwaving it ? Does it work hot, or is there something about the extraction that makes it only palatable below 5deg ?
> 
> thsnks


Why don't you just try it and report back?


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I've experimented with making cold brew coffee concentrate which i store in fridge then top up with hot water. It's not as good as a fresh hot brew, but it's not bad if you get it right.

Maybe try brewing at a 1:10 or even tighter ratio for 48 hours at room temp, filter, store in fridge for up to maybe a couple of weeks. When you fancy a hot brew; half fill a mug with the cold brew, then top up with hot water to taste.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I drank most of my 2x1 litre bottles of Black Blood of the Earth hot.

3:1 ratio of hot water to cold brew seemed best after doing some playing about. Incidentally, that was also what Phil recommended straight off.

Was extremely tasty. Some people did prefer the straight cold brew though, but it was highly caffeinated so had a odd effect on a couple of them.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've just filtered some I've had brewing for 4 days, made a hot cuppa with what didn't fit into a bottle (about an inch in the bottom of a mug, topped up with hot water). Didn't taste bad and good enough to take to work.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

I often make 12 hr coldbrew over night.

20g coffee 250ml water in large jug, one stir.

Pour through V60 in the morning, then

microwave to about 60deg.

It tastes great !

Especially nice for unusual beans such as

natural process etc.

-JKK


----------



## ironypirate (Jan 26, 2016)

I bought an OXO Cold Brew Coffee Maker over the summer and experimented a little bit. Despite being a chunky piece of kit and produced, to my novice palate, something quite good. I consumed most of it cold, either straight or over ice, and occasionally with some condensed milk but there is something about 'cold' coffee that I still can't get my head around. So more often than not I topped up with hot water (off boiling) in a 3:1 ratio which was both extremely convenient and maintained some of the same notes I got when it was straight out. I need to do a bit more experimentation, but to the OP, I didn't find it changed the flavour profile at all.


----------

